

Ebola outbreak: Why has 'Big Pharma' failed deadly virus' victims? - denzil_correa
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/ebola-outbreak-big-pharma-failed-victims-why-9716615.html

======
informatimago
The problem is why there's no pharma companies in those countries.

And why they don't have refrigerators, and why they're eating bushmeat in the
first place?

Are they just too lazy to raise cows like everybody else?

